# How Much Solar Power for this Well Pump?



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

Picked up a spare Pump Control Box for my well today. Was wondering how much solar power it would take to run it and/or generator?

HP 1/2
PH 1
Volts 230
HZ 60
RPM 3450
AMP 5.5
S.F. Max Amp 6.3
KW .37

What would be the cost to set something like this up on solar???


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Actually, you'd run it off batteries, and the solar refills the battery bank.

Before you could do any calculations of any accuracy, one would need to know how much does the pump run in a given time period, say a 24hr day....

AND you'd need to specify how many days you'd like to run the pump IF the sun doesn't shine.....

On a generator, you'd need about 1500watts (@ 230v) just for the pump.

6.3 max amps x 230v = 1449watts

I CAN tell you the generator will be cheaper in the short run.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

The lowest priced decent inverter for 240vac will set you back $2600.

The -Good - Better - Best batteries will have a very wide range price tag .

The answer to your question for solar is; A dirt cheap system will end up biting you in the tush at a very bad time.
A system with high quality components will provide life sustaining water for a long time.


----------



## CCCC (Nov 21, 2011)

So my current Generator puts out 6250 max watts will be sufficient if I do get the proper wiring set up for it?

Jury is still way out on Solar, but worth a look.

Thanks


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

For each hour per day you want the pump to run it will take about 1200 watt array and a 6000WH battery bank. 

Down side if you setup a battery bank small enough for only the 1 hour it's internal resistance would be too high to start the pump. You'll need a battery bank of at least 12,000 WH to do that. 12,000WH would be 1000AH at 12V, 500AH at 24V, and 250AH at 48V.

You'd be better off to replace the pump with one designed for pumping solar direct and using a cistern to store water instead of a battery bank.

WWW

WWW


----------



## WJMartin (Nov 2, 2011)

You might check out a website for Robinson Solar Systems, I would have put in the link but have no idea how to do that. I haven't looked at this site for about a year but it was still working at that time. They sell solar setups for remote well sites.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

WWW makes a very good point.
Tho the initial price outlay seems high--and it is--there are 'now' available some excellent pumps that will run off of just (a large) PV panel. . . .good stuff......
Of course these pumps feed into a large storage tank and off that tank you pressurize for the 'house'........


----------

